# Resigning from Abu dhabi job before Medical test & passport visa stamping



## thillai (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi friends,
I joined work in Abu dhabi on June 7.Today is my Medical test & i avoided it by telling not interested to work here & want to go back to India.
My Medical test also not finished & passport visa stamping also not done.
Do i want to pay anything for my company ?
Is there any problem ?


----------

